# Emanuel Newton fined, suspended after failing Bellator 134 drug test



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmamania.com/2015/3/12/8202949/emanuel-newton-fined-suspended-after-failing-bellator-134-drug-test-marijuana-mma












> Talk about a rough month for Emanuel Newton.
> 
> First, "The Hardcore Kid" lost his light heavyweight title in a unanimous decision defeat to Liam McGeary, which took place at the Bellator 134 mixed martial arts (MMA) event on Spike TV back on Feb. 27, 2015, inside Mohegan Sun Arena in Uncasville, Connecticut.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was gonna defend my title but then got high, was gonna punch him in the face and stop him but then i got high, now I lost half my paycheck and I know why, hey, hey, cause I got high cause i got high because I got high........


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I was gonna defend my title but then got high, was gonna punch him in the face and stop him but then i got high, now I lost half my paycheck and I know why, hey, hey, cause I got high cause i got high because I got high........
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


La da da da da da da da da


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Emanuel "Blunt Nasty" Newton


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is really disappointing cause I liked the guy's display of faith. Now this nullifies it as much as Belfort being on TRT for the longest time. Not the first time a fighter fell from grace.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> This is really disappointing cause I liked the guy's display of faith. Now this nullifies it as much as Belfort being on TRT for the longest time. Not the first time a fighter fell from grace.


Popping for weed is nothing like roiding. In any way at all.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He still used something he shouldn't have.


----------

